# Do you add sugar or Sweetener to an espresso shot?



## benjaminjamesmason

*Hello, *



*
This is my first post on this forum, so I hope I am doing everything correctly! *











*
I currently own a Nespresso Citiz and Milk machine and I love it very much and naturally as this is my first machine, I want to experiment and try lots of different recipes. *



*
It would be a fair comment to say that at the moment, whilst I do love a cup of coffee I am no taste professional. I am learning! *



*
What I am wondering though is. Does anyone here reading this add any sugar or sweeteners to a freshly brewed short or lungo espresso?*



*
In some ways I feel this is not normal, I do like to have sweeteners in my coffee but this tends to be only when mixed with frothed milk but not black. I tend to wonder by adding sweetness am I ruining the flavour as a whole of the shot?*



*
I understand that it would be down to the individuals taste on whether you do or do not add to it. But it would be great to get a better understanding of peoples perceptions and opinions on this. *



*
Thanks for reading my first ever post and I look forward to any replies and getting involved in lots of talk about coffee! *


















*
Benjamin*


----------



## Neill

Hi and welcome. Don't think you'll find much sugar being added to espresso around here. Coffee has a natural sweetness that if extracted properly shines through.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I don't add sugar. Although I also use fresh ground and roasted coffee which will make a tastier espresso than a nespresso (IMHO ),


----------



## Sean

I bought the other half a Nespresso CitiZ And Milk, it is the king of pod machines, but not really what people round these parts call proper coffee. Back on topic.. I'm not sure if I actually own any sugar. I would never put it in coffee, although I do like a latte and sometimes go for a dab of Monin vanilla or gingerbread syrup. Although, the deeper I head into this coffee lark, the more I'm drifting away from additives of any kind.


----------



## benjaminjamesmason

Thanks for the replies so far! I agree with Sean, I do tend to have gingerbread Monin syrup and vanilla in my coffees sometimes. I much prefer my Nespresso for convenience more than anything else. I may add a little bit of squirty cream to the gingerbread if I am feeling generous for a treat!


----------



## espressotechno

If you like sugar with your espresso, add it to the cup before making the shot: It minimises stirring to dissolve the sugar & hence minimises cooling of the brew.


----------



## tonyf

sugar every time


----------



## DavidBondy

Hi and welcome!

I never add anything to my espresso - although many of my Italian friends are horrified that I don't. They all seem to add a little sugar. That may, of course, be because the coffee is bitter due to not being properly extracted!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavidBondy said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I never add anything to my espresso - although many of my Italian friends are horrified that I don't. They all seem to add a little sugar. That may, of course, be because the coffee is bitter due to not being properly extracted!!


David he is spamming his post count up









As am I ...


----------



## prankard

No sugar.

If you pour me a coffee and then I take a sip and then add sugar, it's because I didn't like it


----------



## series530

If you feel the need to add something then do so. Personally, I add milk to mine as I find a cup of just espresso, especially a dark roast, just too much.

I had to laugh at my dad.. I made what I considered to be a thoroughly decent Cappuccino for him and the first thing he did was to stir it all up with a spoon and then dump two spoon fulls of white sugar in it. Then he took his first sip. His choice, but I almost cried!


----------



## themark01

I also not like use sugar in coffee.


----------



## Snaxmuppet

I don't add sugar to espresso because for me it disguises the subtle flavours of the coffee too much. But if I have a americano with a bit of milk then I will have a single spoon of demerara. I don't have sugar in any all milk coffees as milk has a lovely natural sweetness if not over-steamed.

Don't feel embarrassed about adding sugar. It is personal taste. There is no right or wrong and if that is how you like your coffee then enjoy!


----------



## MWJB

If you need/want to add sugar/sweetnener then do.

Personally, I aim to get the sweetness out of the coffee itself.


----------



## 4515

Ive never added sugar to hot drinks so, to my tastes, adding sugar makes a bad drink taste worse. But has been said previously, it is personal preference


----------



## Coffee pot dave

I always add sugar, but only ever brown

Or a syrup if Im feeling decadent

Then again I'm not a connesieur either - Im still learning

Nice hint on adding sugar 1st from espressotechno - thanks

To me do whatever floats your boat and enjoy!


----------



## Rawk

I always have a spoon of demerera in milk based coffees, but I never have any sugar in an espresso.

I'll skip the sugar if only white is available.

I tend to have a latte in the morning and espresso in the evening.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I had a coffee from Starbucks last week and it must be the first time I've put 2 sugars in to take away the truly hideous ashy taste away. I'm truly ruined for life thanks to this forum


----------



## Bruce Boogie

Starbucks coffee - well there's the problem!

I don't think anything can redeem it.

Sugar is probably better than chemical sweeteners, but try to live without either.


----------



## Dylan

I have never managed to come across an espresso or other drink of coffee that I didn't prefer with a bit of sugar, extracted at home or bought from a respected coffee shop. It is undoubtedly true that a lot, or even all the bitterness of an espresso goes when properly extracted, but for my palette a bit of sugar is needed to make it truly enjoyable.

That said, if you are drinking espresso from starbucks, you could well enjoy a proper espresso from a good coffee shop without any sugar at all.

Find the best independent near you and give it a try


----------



## grumpydaddy

Motorway services....middle of the night.... Costa medium americano...... 10 sugars..... bottle of water to freshen my mouth sometime in the remaining 2 hour journey.

At home milk added if espresso is not sweet enough.


----------

